# I'm back! Need advice before Feb. 26 please!



## adh142 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello! I'm finally back. I really do need advice before this Thursday please!!!!! I have an upcoming female visit on Friday. All of the doctors and nurses know about my SEVERE IBS! This is a fairly small practice! I also have opted for an appointment on a day that the doctor only sees patients for about 2-3 hours. I asked them if there was a day that he only saw gynecological patients. He does do this, twice a week. He does see some OB patients, but they only schedule 10 max. Anyway, I have arranged for the doctor to do my exam, and then let me dress and have him come back in so I can talk to him. This is the only way that I feel comfortable going in, due to my IBS. I know this is going to sound ridiculous, but I do have a few questions and desperately need some advice. First, what do I do if the doctor is IN the room and I have to go to the bathroom??? I would be absolutely mortified to walk across the small area, in a paper gown, to get to the bathroom!!! And God help me if someone would be in there!!! I already make it a point to go to the bathroom right before I go in to the exam room. I do have Xanax that I can take. I am planning on taking 1 and a half Xanax, plus 4-5 Imodium that day. I have already tried taking 2 Xanax, but when I do I have lapses in my memory. I have even thought about having them put one of those chuk pads, just in case of an emergency! I cannot even believe I just wrote that and am thinking about doing that! I am always terrified that I #### in my pants, or on the table, and EVERYONE will notice. Thanks!!!!!Andrea


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I PM'd you.BQ


----------

